# Scooter, the best foster ever!



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Scooter is coming out of shell and is the best, most fun little foster boy ever! He's still shy at the beginning with new people, but he still hangs around and wants to be involved.

Just watch him play!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janan - I cant get the youtubes - can you try to repost?? 
I cant wait to see him although I gotta say I think that Rooney (Lucas to us) is in the running as the best foster - wait - no Dugan was the best - no maybe Gigi was the best???? - they are all so great - especially when you see some improvement!! I cant wait to see the videos.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Try it again, Laurie. I edited the first post. 

I have to admit Lucas is adorable. Isn't it funny, you got twins and I've got nearly twins (more like a Gryff twin). 

They have so much fun, my husband is smitten.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Janan, I just love your accent! The boys look like they are having so much fun together. You sound just like me. I sit and watch Dugan and Brady play and just laugh and enjoy it so much. So, are you failing fostering 101? He sure does look like a happy little guy. You are Max must be doing a great job with him!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful videos that had me smiling and laughing along with you! Good job, foster Mom and brother Max!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those videos. Yep, looks like he fits right in. Come to think of it, both he and "Lucas" look right at home. Any announcements??


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I promised DH that I was just into fostering for the pleasure of providing a safe and loving _temporary_ home. As of this morning, HE is the one failing fostering 101. We'll see. It is tempting, because he is a very smart and loveable boy with all the happy-go-lucky traits of the Havanese.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> I promised DH that I was just into fostering for the pleasure of providing a safe and loving _temporary_ home. As of this morning, HE is the one failing fostering 101. We'll see. It is tempting, because he is a very smart and loveable boy with all the happy-go-lucky traits of the Havanese.


. . . and there's nothing like having two to make each other happy and make you laugh and smile your way through life. He does look like the perfect fit.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Janan, I really enjoyed the videos. I loved watching them run around. If your hubby is falling for Scooter, then I think you should adopt him. He and Max are so happy together. You only fail foster 101 if you adopt more than one (the first one doesn't count)
Gina


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Janan, what lovely videos. And Texas looks so beautiful and your boys have so much space to romp in, so why not keep him?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Janan & Laurie-

Ms Frannie & Mr Roman said to tell you they are really great happy ever after foster kids. Frannie was fab coming in to my house-Rommy man was a scared-timid little boy who has really become a loving happy kid.

You both are truly Havie Angels and that is why these two darling kids both of you have are becoming such great "kids".

Way To Go Gals
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former HRI kid)
Ms Frannie (former HRI kid)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a sweetheart!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He sure has the RLH Hav trait down! Great job in getting him back to his hav self


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, was his name Scooter or did your re-name him that? I had seen a "scooter" hav on petfinder a couple months back---looked just like him! I think he couldn't be around small children and we passed him by for that reason. Just a shot in the dark---wondering if it could be the same dog  He's adorable and looks like he's doing great! Congrats!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

His foster name was Scooter, but there weren't any concerns about him being around children. What was the location? He's been fine, although shy, around my grandchildren. We adopted him and named him Cooper! Hopefully the cute little furboy you saw has been adopted to his furever home! Here's the new picture of this "shy" boy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Janan, he looks so happy now!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a treat to see both your boys RLH like they did. I'm sure Cooper is in heaven with Max and you all as his forever family now. :whoo:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, Cooper is spoiled rotten and deserves every minute of it! lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how do you keep them so white!*

They are both so incredibly white! They look great. You are doing an amazing job...I hope we raise lots of money for the dogs this year with the quilts.

Five more coming in...and more to come.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What great videos. Such fun.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Linda,

I do so hope the quilts earn a lot of money, too! My mom was an avid quilter. All family members have one of her quilts. I have the honor of owning the first quilt she made when she was only 12 years old. It was made of tobacco sacks!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't shown a recent picture of Cooper (formerly Scooter)! He is a beautiful Havanese.

And so sweet, he makes your heart melt. 









He has the funniest quirks.

He sleeps with his legs proped up on the back of the sofa. 









His hind legs make me laugh (he's the one on the sofa, Max is on top). He goes from the pose in this picture, to going down on his knees, one at a time. One day, I'll catch it in a video. Something about it makes me think of a little boy.









He pats his foot when he wants head scratches and swipes his foot across his face when he's too shy to take what is offered to him (I can just hear him saying, "Aw, shucks!"). He is more playful than Max. Max is regal and graceful. Cooper is a bull in a china closet.

All in all, I would say I'm glad I flunked Fostering 101. I love my Cooper!
__________________


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beautiful little guy, love the pictures. Sounds like Max and Cooper are a great duo. Kudos to you for giving this beautiful little guy a great home and lots of love.:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a handsome boy. That coat is gorgeous! Aren't they just the best.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Janan, thanks for the update. I love looking at the photos of your boys--they are SO handsome!! 

Do you have trouble with matting, since it looks like you keep collars on them? What kind of collar to you use?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you, guys, for the nice comments about Cooper.

Sheri, both of the boys wear Harley Davidson collars. They are nylon, but they don't cause much of a mat problem! 

Reading other's posts, I don't think my boys have a terrible mat problem. Of course, it's nearly spring. The biggest problem is grass burs, foxtail, etc.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Janan, what lovely videos. And Texas looks so beautiful and your boys have so much space to romp in, so why not keep him?


I agree, why not?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on failing fostering 101.  Cooper and Max are just gorgeous and I am so partial to blond boys.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you kept Cooper. He is so handsome. Sounds like a perfect match, a yin-yang between the two personalities.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Janan, your boys are beautiful. Thanks for the update.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so glad you've posted new photos to this thread, Janan. I love hearing more about your boys. They are just gorgeous! Cooper sounds like a hoot. I'm always laughing at Ricky's and Sammy's little quirks too.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

What a cute and fun fluff ^_^

Kat


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting updated pictures. Both your boys are beautiful. They always look so sparkly white. It's so great to see things workout for foster pups.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Janan,
I just watched the videos and checked out Cooper's recent picture. He really is quite a handsome Havanese. And I am sure as happy to be your baby as you are to have him as your dog!! 
Great job = he looks great!
Laurie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congtratulaitons on failing Fostering 101. Cooper looks great! It is great that the boys love and enjoy each other to keep you laughing and smiling.


----------

